
Why a federal high-tech startup is a money loser - hiram112
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2016/11/02/why-a-federal-high-tech-start-up-is-a-money-loser
======
DrScump
Similar article from last week:

[https://apnews.com/4936bda1a23d402787b73c2a9af21a3d/Washingt...](https://apnews.com/4936bda1a23d402787b73c2a9af21a3d/Washington%27s-version-
of-Silicon-Valley-startup-founders)

------
joelcollinsdc
This was a really vexing article to read. No mention of other benefits of
having a startup mentality inside the federal government, or any of the other
benefits that groups like 18F or USDS have had.

